# Caiman Lizard or Blue Tegu



## Skipperii (Jan 29, 2012)

Im having a tough time on choosing which lizard to get. Can you tell me the pros and cons of each one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chelvis (Jan 29, 2012)

This question is right up my alley. Both where on my must have list growing up and I have been lucky to now keep both. 

I got my blue tegu almost 6 years ago and he is one of the few pets that I have kept every time I have moved. He has been like having another dog. I got him as a hatching and he tamed down really well. He has dealt with small cages as long as I have let him free roam for a bit. I can walk him on a leash and take him around small kids with little worry. Down side is they do sometimes hibernate which means for a few months I don't have my buddy as he is sleeping.

I got my caiman lizard almost a year ago, in two weeks it will be a full year. All I can say is wow what an experience. They require the same in lighting as a tegu but you cannot skimp on space. They need a place where they can completely submerge, which is easy when they are small but its getting harder now that he is 3 feet long. I have had a few people tell me that hatchlings sometimes stress easily and won't eat, I was lucky and did not have this problem. They are very cool lizards and with time they tame down pretty well. The cons: their diet, they will take other things but love snails and fresh water fish. Another con is the water, the filtration and water changes can be demanding. 

Both animals are pricey but you might get lucky. I got my tegu for a steal so many years back, I didn't want to wait on the caiman lizard so I just went for it.


----------



## Skipperii (Jan 29, 2012)

If you had to choose between the two, which one do you think is better?


----------



## chelvis (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah man that hard. That't like asking which do I prefer my truck or my jeep, one is fun and better on gas the other is reliable and good for work. I would have to say my tegu but that's only because I have had him a lot longer.


----------



## Skipperii (Jan 29, 2012)

Alrite thank you


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a blue tegu myself, and I'd like to one day have a caiman lizard. I would go with a tegu if I were you but I only say that because I'm damn well fond of them and have been keeping them for a while, if raised right, they are sweethearts.


----------



## Nos (Jan 30, 2012)

i love caiman lizards but ive never had experience with them and ive heard there hard to handle. on the other hand i have a tegu and hes a blast, but i still want a caiman so it is a hard choice, i


----------



## chelvis (Jan 30, 2012)

I would recommend a tegu first and then move up to a caiman lizard. What i learned from my tegu was a huge help when I made the choice to get a caiman lizard.


----------



## Skipperii (Jan 30, 2012)

ok, so now that i would be getting a tegu which type is better Blue Tegu or Red Tegu?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 30, 2012)

Skipperii said:


> ok, so now that i would be getting a tegu which type is better Blue Tegu or Red Tegu?



Personal preference.


----------



## Non Crimen Jr. (Jan 30, 2012)

?? I would say personal preference but your red owners will say get a red and your blue owners would say get a blue. If you want a red get a red if you want a blue get a blue  although from what i understand though blues are harder to get a hold of.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 30, 2012)

Reds are a lot more affordable than blues, but occasionally you can get lucky and snag a good price on a blue. Reds get bigger than blues, but other than that and the obvious color difference, they're pretty similar. I have a red, and love him, but I am also very fond of the blues and will most likely get one of them as well some day. Or if you can't decide you could always go for a red/blue hybrid


----------

